# NYC Marilyn Dershowitz Killed By 7-Ton Truck In Cycling Accident.



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

By DOUG AUER, SABRINA FORD and KATHIANNE BONIELLO

Last Updated: 5:45 PM, July 2, 2011



> Famed lawyer Alan Dershowitz’s sister-in-law was killed earlier today when she was struck by a US Postal truck while riding her bike in Manhattan, police said.
> 
> Marilyn Dershowitz, 68, was out cycling with her husband on West 29th Street around noon when she was struck while going down the Chelsea street. She later died at Bellevue Hospital.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...mous_lawyer_dershowitz_4EGleGfSay3aXHJuP5YoXL


----------

